# Loose cable stop on C-50



## ddesmonts (Nov 17, 2004)

I have 2005 C-50 I purchased new from GVH bikes. The left front cable stop I noticed on my last ride is loose. It just seems the rivets loosened. I do not think it will fall off, but am wondering if this issue have been seen before by anyone? If so what can be done about it?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Your best bet is to take it to a shop and have it re-riveted.


----------

